# Hybrid Audio Imagine I10SW



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I did a small search but I could not find anyone that has bought one of these acctually give a review on one or even installed one yet.

I am looking to do a false floor in my xB rear storage compartment and this sub seems to like small air space.

I will be doing Amature SQ this year in IASCA and USAC/i, My original plan was to use my MB Quart PWE-352 but since I will be an expecting father here in June the 15" is out since I will need the hatch space for baby stuff.

So my question is for those who have used or is using this Imagine 10" sub what are the pro's and cons of it. I love my Imagine 6.5 and tweeter set and it would be rather cool to run an entire driver set of all HAT equipment anyway.


I will be running the I10SW sealed.

Thanks!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Um… are you following me? xB owner, HAT Imagine I61-2 for the front, I10SW in the rear cargo area and wife just had our first baby in August. In other words, I may be about ½ a step ahead of you (except my front stage is not installed yet). 

As stated, I will be installing in the rear cargo area as well. The cubby on the right as well as the spare tire will be gone. (Haven’t ran a spare in years… since when the car was bagged.) I am waiting on my amp (ARC KS900.6), and then I will get started on the install. The plan currently is to run a 1.5 cf vented enclosure tuned to 28 Hz. I have been waffling a bit though over the last couple of days about just going sealed to save space and simplify. The added bottom end of a vented enclosure is definitely enticing though. 

As soon as I get going on my build, I will start a build log.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I acctually have a full running system now, I am just changing to new stuff for this years comp season. And congrats on the new born!

I will be doing a full active 3 way front stage.

Imagine tweets
Imagine 6.5's
Legatia 3"

Audiocontrol DXS and DQT processing and a 7998 HU.

I was pondering the thought of relocating the spare under the car with some modifications it is viable and looks factory, to give me more air space and amp space still in the air on that one.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks… and congrats and good luck to you. Having a kid is definitely a challenging and rewarding experience. 

You’ll have to let me know how that 3-way setup works out. I’ve actually considered doing the same thing, given the dash location for a 3” driver. The current deal at 12vElectronics.com on the L3 is extremely hard to pass up. You’ll have to let me know how that L3 works/blends with the Imagines. 

Definitely post up a pictures/build thread as you progress with your install. I’ll do the same. As far as the I10SW is concerned… I think very few have seen them, less own them and maybe a couple have them installed. There really isn’t much feedback on them yet, other than the testing “Arctic_Yaris” did.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

I am also planning on the same active 3-way with Imagine set and L3. Let me know how it works out for you. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Will do for sure! Infact tomorrow I am going to head up to my friends place he and I are going to start molding out the baffles for the L3's and try to get them in.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey there guys, well I have one installed in my car, SQ sounds good, I have it on a 12db slope, with a fixed infrasonic filter at 30hz, and LPF set to 80hz in a small sealed box I had laying around (probably around .8cuft). I have the gains on a jl hd900/5 set to a minimum until I get a test tone disc to properly set the gains. I know my buddy Jorge (doitor) has 2 of the i8sw in his car and has a PWK ported 1/4 wave design, haven't heard it yet though! hopefully that will change soon. (when his amp arrives)

As far as output goes, I have it firing up in a slightly slanted sealed box that's pretty well sealed, with a gasket made out of left over ensolite. The subwoofer blends in well and has that trademark HAT sound, or maybe its just designed to blend in nicely with my imagine set up front.

I'm hoping to hear back from Pete at PWK to let me pick his brain and ask him what he would recommend. I know a lot of people are impressed with the output of the imagine i6sw, so I'm hoping a single 10 would suffice in my daily driver (nissan sentra) in a 1/4 wave design. If not I know the high sensitivity of the sub would be in my favor if I end up using 2 i10sw, off of 500 watts in a PWK designed box.

either way, I like the SQ of it, not terribly impressed with the output, (mostly due to the gains being set to a minimum, and the volume hardly ever above 70%, and the box not being of the mathematically correct size) 

But I do like the sub 

Also, can anyone let me know the driver displacement of the I10SW? I'd have to incorporate that value in the ported design. Thanks!

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to see the Klippel data on the I10SW


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Send me one to test sometime and I'll be happy to.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

sotelomichael said:


> Hey there guys, well I have one installed in my car, SQ sounds good, I have it on a 12db slope, with a fixed infrasonic filter at 30hz, and LPF set to 80hz in a small sealed box I had laying around (probably around .8cuft). I have the gains on a jl hd900/5 set to a minimum until I get a test tone disc to properly set the gains.


Glad to hear someone’s reaction who actually has it installed. I’d love to hear your thoughts once you actually get the gains set properly. Is there a reason you are running the infrasonic on the HD900/5 while in a sealed enclosure? 

As I understand it, there really is no reason to run an infrasonic on a sealed enclosure, especially one as high as 30 Hz. The sealed enclosure creates a natural 12 dB/octave roll-off on the bottom end, and you don’t have to worry about the driver “unloading” like it would below the tuned frequency of a vented enclosure. If you turn off the filter, you’ll likely hear something new from your music, even if it doesn’t pack as much punch as the higher frequencies. 



bikinpunk said:


> Send me one to test sometime and I'll be happy to.


If you were in California, I would bring mine by… if I could watch.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Michael, Got any photos of your Imagine 10 installed and outside the box?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If he doesn't have them, I can post some photos outside of the box. It would mean I finally pull the driver out of the plastic.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

rton20s said:


> If he doesn't have them, I can post some photos outside of the box. It would mean I finally pull the driver out of the plastic.


That would be great! The only photo I saw of one was a default on 12v's store.

I am assuming it looks like the rest of the Imagine woofer line.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry... I had forgotten about the pics. Wife and infant son have been sick. I should have some time to snap a couple tomorrow.


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Sorry... I had forgotten about the pics. Wife and infant son have been sick. I should have some time to snap a couple tomorrow.


I hope they get well soon! And I look forward to the photos.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

rton20s said:


> Sorry... I had forgotten about the pics. Wife and infant son have been sick. I should have some time to snap a couple tomorrow.


Hey no problem, Take care of the family first! Just bumping in hopes that more users here can drop some feedback!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry it has taken so long. The pictures aren't the best, as I took them in some pretty bad lighting with my iPhone. I just didn't feel like pulling out the D7000 tonight. Anyway, here are three shots. Overall, I am pretty pleased with the build quality, though some of the things I would consider aesthetic could have used a little more attention (glue on the dust cap, for instance). It definitely "feels" solidly built, though. 

If there is anything specific you would like to see, let me know, and I will try to get a shot.


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

No problem. Wish it could be more. I did find out though, that my amp should finally be on the way. So hopefully, I can post up some build pics and listening impressions soon!


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

rton20s said:


> No problem. Wish it could be more. I did find out though, that my amp should finally be on the way. So hopefully, I can post up some build pics and listening impressions soon!


Can't wait to hear some feedback.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to take those photos and post them up. Yeah it is not a flashy looking sub but I think the raw look of the driver looks great and I think that it is on part with the rest of the Imagine line, being that its not all about looks but how it functions.

Also keep in mind these are first gen subwoofers from HAT so I expect them to improve the over all glue overlap and small things in the next revision.

Thanks again!

I will be getting mine here soon!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a quick update... I picked up a grill for my I10Sw today. Found it at a shop in Oxnard, but I am 99% sure it is the same exact model as Parts Express carries. 

Mesh Grill

The holes line up well and if you invert the inner ring it looks like there will be enough clearance for the woofer. I'll try and post up a pic or two with the grill on the sub when I find some time.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good, have you got your amp yet?


----------



## Ancillery (Feb 9, 2011)

So how does one of these rate in output in comparison to other high excursion 10's. I have been wanting to pick one up to match my imagine front stage, but coming from a budget RE Audio sub. Will I be missing the bass?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Looks good, have you got your amp yet?


Not yet. It should be delivered this week. Then just waiting on the head unit to get released. After that I'll order my amp kit and start getting stuff installed.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

When is the head unit supposed to be released?


We may end up being done with your build/my rebuild at the same time. The dash came apart this weekend, and the new baffles made for the L6SE/L1 PRO R2's.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> *When is the head unit supposed to be released?*
> 
> 
> We may end up being done with your build/my rebuild at the same time. The dash came apart this weekend, and the new baffles made for the L6SE/L1 PRO R2's.


You know something we don't? 

Kelvin


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a guess based on how long my dash build will probably taoe, i have no idea when its coming out.


----------



## lostnocturne (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe Scott has written in this forum something along the lines of, "I don't think that we'll ever produce a head unit. To make one with which we would be satisfied would make it astronomically expensive." I might have made that up in a fever dream, but I don't think so. I believe, though, that in that same post he said something about considering building amps.

Anyway, I'm very interested in this sub-- I'm considering one for my build. After seeing a third party video about the impressive output of the I6SW, the Imagine line of subwoofers is definitely on my map.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

lostnocturne said:


> I believe Scott has written in this forum something along the lines of, "I don't think that we'll ever produce a head unit. To make one with which we would be satisfied would make it astronomically expensive." I might have made that up in a fever dream, but I don't think so. I believe, though, that in that same post he said something about considering building amps.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very interested in this sub-- I'm considering one for my build. After seeing a third party video about the impressive output of the I6SW, the Imagine line of subwoofers is definitely on my map.


I should have been more clear. The head unit I am waiting for is the the new Pioneer DEH-80PRS. I seem to recall the same comment from Scott regarding head units. And I have heard too many places rumors of amplifiers on the horizon from HAT not to expect them to produce something over the next few years.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I finally got my i10SW yesterday. Once I get it installed I will be giving a review on it.

I am going for 1cube sealed SQ Application so no video review no need to hear a bunch of distotion from the camera mic


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

lostnocturne said:


> Anyway, I'm very interested in this sub-- I'm considering one for my build. After seeing a third party video about the impressive output of the I6SW, the Imagine line of subwoofers is definitely on my map.


I have one in a 6th order BP. That little thing rocks!



Shinju said:


> I finally got my i10SW yesterday. Once I get it installed I will be giving a review on it.
> 
> I am going for 1cube sealed SQ Application so no video review no need to hear a bunch of distotion from the camera mic


I'll be looking forward to seeing this. Did you model it for 1 cube or pick that size for some other reason?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Shinju said:


> I finally got my i10SW yesterday. Once I get it installed I will be giving a review on it.
> 
> I am going for 1cube sealed SQ Application so no video review no need to hear a bunch of distotion from the camera mic



What frequency range is that suppose to play oppose to the recommended volume? good luck on build, Thanks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Any subwoofer in any enclosure is going to play whatever frequencies you throw at it. How “cleanly” and how loud (peaks, etc.) it is capable of playing those frequencies is what will vary based on amp selection, subwoofer design and enclosure specifications. I’d guess that by going with the larger enclosure he is trying to achieve a bit more low end extension.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I am going for more of a low end extention. This enclosure size is still in the air the idea came from 2 HAT NW team members.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Did somebody say "Scion xB"? 

...as long as you're talking about the first-generation model


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Wait.. They made a gen 2 xB?!?!?!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Any subwoofer in any enclosure is going to play whatever frequencies you throw at it. How “cleanly” and how loud (peaks, etc.) it is capable of playing those frequencies is what will vary based on amp selection, subwoofer design and enclosure specifications. I’d guess that by going with the larger enclosure he is trying to achieve a bit more low end extension.




Yea, that is what I ment to say. Thanks


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Shinju said:


> Wait.. They made a gen 2 xB?!?!?!


Nope. They made something else... the offspring of the xB and the tC. It just kept the father's name.


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

FWIW, HAT's demo G35 has (4) i6sw's in a bandpass enclosure that replaced (2) 18's...

I'm going to get a demo of this system after they get back from Daytona.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Nope. They made something else... the offspring of the xB and the tC. It just kept the father's name.


The 2nd generation xB: Everything they should have put into the first generation, but with only two-thirds the gas mileage and a tamer design!


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

EditTim said:


> FWIW, HAT's demo G35 has (4) i6sw's in a bandpass enclosure that replaced (2) 18's...
> 
> I'm going to get a demo of this system after they get back from Daytona.


Don't forget earplugs and adult diapers. You're gonna need both!


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

kaigoss69 said:


> Don't forget earplugs and adult diapers. You're gonna need both!


Ha! I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm getting a design for 2 i10sw subs from Pete at pwk designed for my car. I'm at a cross roads, I absolutely love my old school diamond audio macdaddy 12, hits very strong and clean. I only have 500 watts ready to go at any ohm from 1.5-4. I know the hybrid subs are very efficient and wont take much to get them moving but I've never seen or read anyone porting a pair or even a single i10sw. I am very impressed by the quality and output of the diamond macdaddy, and I'm going out on a limb to purchase another i10sw hoping for clean and clearly more output.

Anyone have any experience with the sub (i10sw) ported? I'm not satisfied with just 1 i10sw sealed at the moment. (I like more bass, but it does not lack in clarity)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm planning to go ported with the I10SW I have for my xB, but have not installed or even built the enclosure yet. As soon as I do, I'll give my impressions.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a set of Imagine 6.5's and L3 Legatia's in my 2005 xB as the front stage all ran active and processed with a MS-8 and it is very nice!!! I use a 12" Sundown SD-2 12'' for my sub in a sealed enclosure and it is a very nice compact system, considering i have 3 amps and the processor. My electrical is the impressive part of the set up VS the rest....


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

bmxscion said:


> I have a set of Imagine 6.5's and L3 Legatia's in my 2005 xB as the front stage all ran active and processed with a MS-8 and it is very nice!!! I use a 12" Sundown SD-2 12'' for my sub in a sealed enclosure and it is a very nice compact system, considering i have 3 amps and the processor. My electrical is the impressive part of the set up VS the rest....



Got any install photos of your 3"? I am sure you put them in the dash location.

Were did you put your tweeters? I moved mine to the A-Pillar as far away from me as possible.

Pretty funny your front stage is identical to mine.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I’ve been debating tweeter positioning with my Imagines as well (mids will be in the door). Nothing is installed yet, so I still have a chance to play around with it. What locations have you tried so far? 

The two simplest locations, from what I can see are the stock dash location or in the sail panel (behind the side mirrors). I don’t know that either of these are optimal. The dash location being off axis and dealing with odd angle reflections of the windshield. The sail panel location being so close to my ear on the drivers said and having PLD issues. (Even though the HU I have on order does time alignment.) 

The third option I have been looking at is mounted on the A-pillar, but I’d want to go pick up a second set of pillar covers from a recycling yard if I did it.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Currently my tweeters that I am using are in the dash location (my hybrids are in the A -pillar but not hooked up yet).

The sail panel I would think and to me would be too close for proper image.

The A-pillar is the best out of the 3 options if you can get a spair set then go for it!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

HAT Imagine manual suggests that off axis speaker aiming is used in order to enhance the sound. To me, slightly off axis sounds better. The sound stage is a bit more forward and tweeters are harder to locate. The tweeters are in sail panels.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I’ve been leaning toward the A-pillar installation, but knew of the three locations it would be the most difficult. (Not that it is that much work.) And it would also mean getting the second set of A-pillar covers for when the car is sold. (Also shouldn’t be that tough with a Toyota Recycler 40 minutes away.) 

The direction I had been given for A-pillar mounting was to try and get them 2”-3” above the dash and about 60 degrees off-axis.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Let's see those A-pillar installs...


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Shinju said:


> Got any install photos of your 3"? I am sure you put them in the dash location.
> 
> Were did you put your tweeters? I moved mine to the A-Pillar as far away from me as possible.
> 
> Pretty funny your front stage is identical to mine.


That is how my tweeters are mounted, and the mids are are in the dash location, but I don't have any pics of them. I made an adapter from 1/4" hardboard to mount them to and put some CCF underneath them to direct the sound waves back up and not just vent into the dash.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

after some break in and auto t/a and eq from my pioneer deh-80prs, I can confidently report that a sealed set up on a single i10sw can be really tight and punchy. it makes my car bump pretty good and images well with the imagine 6.5s. 

I have since then ordered another i10sw for a custom pwk designs Enclosure for my car, so I have a used one for about a month, and a bnib one that I will be putting up for sale soon. why you ask? because I got an absolutely smoking deal on some rare esb/zapco 12" subs. beautiful powerful and clean higher end subs. so the hybrid subs are here if anyone is interested in buying one or both to complete a HAT install. I'm positive a pair of these 10s will provide more than enough output for someone with a small amp as it takes relatively little power to get them moving.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

What are you going to be asking for the used HAT 10?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd be interested to know your price on each as well. You can PM me if you'd like. 

What type of vehicle were you having PWK design the enclosure for?


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Just posted it in the classifieds, pm me with any questions. Thanks


----------

